# 05 Lease, What The Blank?



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

Tomorrow, I am selling my 1999 Mustang Gt. I want to buy an 05 or 06. However, I was quoted some crazy price by two dealers. I live in South Florida by the way. They were quoting me 48 month lease, 12k a year, 2-3k down, at $530.00 per month. Isn't that a lot of money? I was quoted the same price like 7 months ago. Then to buy the car was similar for a 48 month payoff. Then I see some people on here getting deals for like 450 or 475 per month for a 36 month lease with like 2-3k down. What am I doing wrong? thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

LISTEN! DONT DO A THING !!!

send a pm to dealernut and have him work up a deal also. He is in florida and a hell of a guy to deal with. His name is Ernest and he will treat ya right.

DONT BUY TIL YOU TALK TO HIM !!!!


----------



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

thanks Big Mike, I will message him, even though Jacksonville is along way from Ft. Lauderdale. Hopefully he can make a deal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I was gonna drive from VA if we could have come to terms but until I get out from under my cavy, it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW smart move dropping the ford for a aussi... grats hope you get a killer price ... :willy: arty:


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in lauderdale too. What stealerships are you talking to? I was going to hit the one in Lighthouse Point, the one in Coral Springs, and the one in Delray. The pontiac website seems to think that each one has close to 10 in stock. I figure on possibly getting a deal. Of course I'm not looking to lease.

Dealernut, I'll be in Tallahassee over Xmas, feel like making me an offer I can't refuse on the 23rd? :rofl:


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont think your gonna get any deals in south florida,most dealers here live by the "screw everyone" theory.. The fact people buy new cars at any price here doesnt help.
I drove to NJ to get mine. $20k with 3,000 miles 04/A4
My friend around the corner went to Ohio to get his. $24k brand new 04/m6
Dpwn here they still wanted 27-28k at every stealership we went to for the 04s even though they already are almost 2 years old. ..


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> I dont think your gonna get any deals in south florida,most dealers here live by the "screw everyone" theory..


You should try buying a Harley down here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

but, dealernut is down there.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I bought mine for 28K with no money down and my payments are 530.00 per month .


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

thats cuz you scared the hell out of them when you bought it.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thats cuz you scared the hell out of them when you bought it.


What r ya tryin to say................? :shutme


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

big_mike said:


> but, dealernut is down there.


I understand that you are from VA, but Jacksonville and Fort Lauderdale are over 300 miles and close to 5 hours apart, one way.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=fort+lauderdale+florida+to+jacksonville+florida&hl=en


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

ya f*n mooly, yooz gonna gimme dis cah, and imma gonna drive off in da cah, and I aint payin no mo than 530 for it, ya hear me? ya f*n mooly!!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Whatever you do DONT go to Sheehan Pontiac in Pompano!! They're a bunch of 2-faced liars!!!!! They thought they had me on the hook so to speak as they were the only ones at the time with the color combination I wanted. They were marking up the cars $3000 as "market adjustment" even when they had 9 on the lot! I was shopping during the Employee price program in June and they "consented" to sell at STICKER! Well I fixed their wagon after a call to GM. To make a long story short I ended up getting mine from a small town dealership in Kentucky that even went as far as doing a trade for the one I wanted!! I drove up with my roommate (his home town) to pick it up and couldn't have been more thrilled with their customer service. Big points to Piles Chevrolet in Williamstown, KY!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

and now, you have a 1200hp street car.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ya f*n mooly, yooz gonna gimme dis cah, and imma gonna drive off in da cah, and I aint payin no mo than 530 for it, ya hear me? ya f*n mooly!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I bought mine for 28K with no money down and my payments are 530.00 per month .


Was that $28k before taxes etc.? What was your interest rate? Was that rate through GM?


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

MACHINE HEAD said:


> Tomorrow, I am selling my 1999 Mustang Gt. I want to buy an 05 or 06. However, I was quoted some crazy price by two dealers. I live in South Florida by the way. They were quoting me 48 month lease, 12k a year, 2-3k down, at $530.00 per month. Isn't that a lot of money? I was quoted the same price like 7 months ago. Then to buy the car was similar for a 48 month payoff. Then I see some people on here getting deals for like 450 or 475 per month for a 36 month lease with like 2-3k down. What am I doing wrong? thanks for the help.



Heres your answer:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5002

And all you would need to put down was the $595 transfer fee and save the rest for mods.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> Was that $28k before taxes etc.? What was your interest rate? Was that rate through GM?


28 K before taxes with a 4.5 rate thru Citizens bank


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

putting the fear of the mafia into people works wonders.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> putting the fear of the mafia into people works wonders.


Lets not give people the wrong impression now...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

ok ok, jokes over, JohneBgoode doesnt know the mafia.




well, not ALL of them.


----------

